# [nvidia] pas de Xorg sur Geforce G210M

## Pixys

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai un problème sur un portable (Asus UL50VG pour être précis) avec Xorg et nvidia : Xorg ne se lance pas car il est incapable de trouver à quel carte il a affaire.

Pour info c'est une Geforce CUDA G210M.

le log de Xorg :

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.3

Release Date: 2009-12-3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux phoenix 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu Dec 3 00:47:30 CET 2009 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1366x768-32@60

Build Date: 03 December 2009  08:16:53PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec  4 00:08:32 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c2600

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1043:1af2 Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller rev 7, Mem @ 0xfcc00000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/8

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0a74:1043:1af2 nVidia Corporation rev 162, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 21:19:30 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:42:04 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(EE) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0. 

(EE) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0):     Please check your system's kernel log for additional error

(EE) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0):     messages and refer to Chapter 8: Common Problems in the

(EE) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0):     README for additional information.

(EE) Dec 04 00:08:32 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "wfb"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

le xorg.conf tel que générer par Xorg -configure :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Les drivers nVidia sont les derniers ~ disponibles dans portage : 190.42-r3 et sont chargés.

J'ai trouvé une bidouille (récupérer un EDID.bin sous windows) sur le net mais ça me semble un peu crade...

Normalement, le noyau est bien configuré, j'en suis pas à mon premier essai.

Merci pour votre aide.

EDIT : j'ai essayé les drivers made in nVidia sans succès. Je pourrais essayer les drivers libres mais si les proprio foirent, je doute que les nv fonctionnent...

----------

## Pixys

J'ai aussi testé les drivers libres nv sans succès. J'ai aussi essayé d'utiliser le EDID.bin provenant de windows mais ça ne marche pas plus.

----------

## man in the hill

Tu as essayé de désactiver le BusID ds xorg.conf ?

----------

## Pixys

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé de désactiver le BusID ds xorg.conf ?

 

oui sans amélioration malheureusement.

Il semble que mon portable soit "un peu trop récent". Pourtant la puce nVidia G210M n'est pas si jeune que ça. Ça fait chier.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> J'ai aussi testé les drivers libres nv sans succès. J'ai aussi essayé d'utiliser le EDID.bin provenant de windows mais ça ne marche pas plus.

 

J'imagine que c'est ce post sur le forum nv que tu as suivi ...

Essais le driver vesa .

Bonne Chance.

----------

## Pixys

Oui c'est bien ce post  :Wink: 

je vais tenter le driver vesa. Si ça fonctionne pas je me rabattrai sur le chipset intégré Intel GM4X.

C'est saoulant qu'en 2009 il faille quasiment un bac+10 pour faire tourner correctement une carte graphique sous GNU/Linux.

Merci man in the hill pour les tuyaux.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et bien j'ai récemment changé de portable, et je me retrouve avec une carte geforce 240 M 

À la vue de ton poste, j'étais un peu dégouté, mais je me suis dis "n'en tiens pas compte" et beh moi ça fonctionne un peu mieux que toi apparemment. 

Le problème que j'ai eu avec xorg, c'est qu'il essayait de charger l'extension dri et donc le "Xorg -configure" se ramassait. 

J'ai malgré tout utilisé ce xorg, placé le driver nvidia et voilà je me retrouve sous kde4 avec un driver nvidia.

Le seul petit problème que j'ai, c'est le passage "xorg - console tty1", là en console tty, ça ne va pas du tout, j'ai l'écran qui fait des chose bizarre (tremblement, un peu comme lorsqu'on essai de branché un video-projecteur avec un drivers libre qui a du mal, cette histoire de flou que ça peut faire...)

Mais sinon tout ça pour dire que moi avec ma geforce 240 ça à l'aire de passer... donc il n'y a pas de raison pour la tienne  :Wink: 

Le problème vient peut-être de ta configuration kernel, as-tu notamment pensé à activer l'EDID ? MTRR ?AGPGART (IOMMU pour x86_64) ? 

désactiver le support interne du pilote nvidia ?

Mes questions sont la reprise de ce qu'il ya dans le guide gentoo pour nvidia, mais bon.... normalement ça devrait fonctionner (si tu cherches toujours à utiliser les drivers nvidia...).

----------

